# Devils Lake Fishing 9 / 9



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A big thank you to the ND Game and Fish. This past week their development crew 
worked on the East Bay boat ramp expanding parking and cleaning up the site. 
It's starting to look great!!! Meanwhile, walleye fishing on the lake 
continues to be good to excellent. Anglers are still working deeper structure 
with bottom bouncers and spinners, trolling cranks along structure and old 
shorelines, and slip bobbering in the trees. Also, anglers are starting to 
report some fish moving into shallower fall patterns and being caught using 
cranks around rocky structure and defined weedbeds. Some of the better areas 
include the sunken roads and rocky points in Pelican and the Flats, Doc Hagens, 
the north end of Six Mile, the towers in Six Mile and the Main Bay, Bud Bay, 
Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, the bridges of Six Mile, Mauvee, Hwy 57, & Hwy 20, 
and the Stromme Addition area. Shore fisherman are still reporting good 
fishing along the rip rap of Hwy 281 and 19 north of Minnewaukan, all the 
bridges, and the rip rap at the north end of Creel Bay and south of the dike 
near Acorn Ridge. Pike continue to be caught along with walleyes in most 
areas. White bass remains spotty with scattered schools being found in most 
parts of the lake. Perch fishing continues to be quite slow. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing !!!


----------

